

Repeating-characters in Lion - r4dius

My UX senses are tingling all over!  I have just uncovered a crazy ninja feature in OSX Lion and I needed to share it with the world.  Go to an input text field or a textarea - any one will suffice (even your address bar).  Try pressing and holding a key on your keyboard.  What happens?  Well, depending on which key you held down, it'll be different.  For the majority of them, Apple has secretly killed off fat-finger syndrome by not allowing you to enter repeat characters without lifting your finger and pressing again.  From now on, if something is over 9000, that's four individual keystrokes...<p>Letters that still allow you to press/hold: e, y, i, o, a, s, l, z, c, n.  In addition, all symbols (tilda, comma, etc.) still allow you to press/hold.  The other letters (and all numbers) are one-and-done.  Apple, you crazy.
======
ddagradi
Sorry, not "ninja". It's the first one listed under "Text" here:
<http://www.apple.com/macosx/whats-new/features.html#text>

You can disable it from the terminal: [http://lifehacker.com/5826055/make-
your-keyboard-keys-repeat...](http://lifehacker.com/5826055/make-your-
keyboard-keys-repeat-properly-when-held-down-in-mac-os-x-lion)

~~~
r4dius
Interesting that they would make such a sweeping change to just add this
"Character picker" functionality. Reading that description on the Apple site,
I never thought it would mean anything for the non-accented characters. So -
KINDA ninja, right? :-)

